# Psychological aspect of shooting. I need some advice, please :/



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

So, I've recently experienced some personal issues (diagnosed with PTSD/BPD) which has greatly affected my target shooting accuracy/consistency in a negative way. So, I have been refraining from hunting until I can get my abilities back. And, although It has gotten better, my confidence has still been lacking...so, no hunting for me, lately... unfortunately.

I normally shoot TTF and aiming...it has been very frustrating lately to look straight down my bands, and miss the target, especially when I used to have an 80% success rate only about a month ago. Therapy has done something to me - something that I can't really explain it....target shooting has become a chore... that's the only thing I can say...

So, i decided to give my brain a break...or a change...and try just plinking cans with some marbles...TTF still wasn't working, so I decided to go back to OTT instinctive (how I shot as a kid). At first it was just as frustrating as before until I hit the hanging can, and it broke free and landed on the ground beside my backstop...so I took a shot and nailed it...and another...and nailed it again...and again...each time the can getting further and further from me....it was effortless..

I hung another can in front of my backstop...took a shot and missed it....took another shot and missed it...every shot....
So, I threw a can on the ground, and took a shot and nailed it!

I'm shooting marbles, so they are cheap, but I am going through tons of them...and they still cost money... I'm just wondering why this is happening.

Anybody else experience this sorta thing?

WTF is going on with me?

I feel like I could hunt, right now....but normally I warm up by shooting a beer cap at 40 feet...which I can't seem to accomplish....but I can hit the bottom of a beer can from 50 feet as long as it is on the ground...

Am I going crazy?

MW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

The brain is a crazy thing I find that when I start to think about what I am doing I miss. I shoot ttf instinctive. Maybe it being on the ground is tricking ur brain out of target shooting and into a more primal state.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey MW - sounds like you're going through a rough time. I would assume that you are probably dealing with quite a bit since you've started therapy... Wish I could give you some decent advice - though everyone tends to deal with things a little differently. I took up slingshots again for a similar reason - so for me its a bit of therapy - meditation / interacting etc.

What I would say is try switch it up - get a very different frame and start off real close. As if starting from scratch. Do breathing exercises etc. while shooting - keep calm and have some fun.

There is you want someone to chat to - PM me.

Cheers Matt


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Hey MW - sounds like you're going through a rough time. I would assume that you are probably dealing with quite a bit since you've started therapy... Wish I could give you some decent advice - though everyone tends to deal with things a little differently. I took up slingshots again for a similar reason - so for me its a bit of therapy - meditation / interacting etc.
> 
> What I would say is try switch it up - get a very different frame and start off real close. As if starting from scratch. Do breathing exercises etc. while shooting - keep calm and have some fun.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt...yeah...it has been a rollercoaster ride...I didn't think it would revert me back to a newb shooter though...lol
I actually already did what you suggested...I switched frames...and ammo...just seems like there is a barrier when shooting a static target inside my catchbox, or in front of a backstop...it probably sounds crazy to everyone else...sh!t, it seems crazy to me.

I set me cans around my yard and in a couple of trees...and one one hanging in my catchbox....nailed all of the ones other than the one in my catchbox...it's very frustrating...feels like my brain is broken

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You tried ditching the catchbox? Use a sheet etc. Instead...

Sounds like you are finding the matchbox a scary place maybe - Claustrophobic dark space?

Think if you change that it may be the answer... If you can hit other stuff - then its not your shooting. Its your interaction with the box. Give the sheet a go.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> You tried ditching the catchbox? Use a sheet etc. Instead...


Yeah...I have a catchbox made from a Rubbermaid tote...and a backstop, which is a drop sheet hanging in an old wooden framed rabbit cage (all of the wire removed).

I am normally better at hunting anyway. A static target seems to take more patience and concentration for me....but this seems really extreme. A can hanging from a tree is not an animal...but, my mind seems to perceive it as such....I just can't afford to waste ammo...

I think maybe a successful hunt may snap me outta this funk...but my confidence is so low right now that I don't think it would be morally correct to hunt under these circumstances...sorta a conundrum, I guess

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Abenso said:


> The brain is a crazy thing I find that when I start to think about what I am doing I miss. I shoot ttf instinctive. Maybe it being on the ground is tricking ur brain out of target shooting and into a more primal state.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


I believe you are correct...it seems as that is the case...I just wish I could get the control back...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> You tried ditching the catchbox? Use a sheet etc. Instead...
> 
> Sounds like you are finding the matchbox a scary place maybe - Claustrophobic dark space?
> 
> Think if you change that it may be the answer... If you can hit other stuff - then its not your shooting. Its your interaction with the box. Give the sheet a go.


I guess I should have answered your question...lol...I did try ditching the catchbox for the dropsheet...it didn't help.
I think I am over thinking my shot...because of the catch or dropsheet....not sure why...or how to fix it, though

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear that man I don't know what it's like having PTSD but I do know about missing your target, I'm a pretty good shot but now and then I get in a slump, what really helps me is to use real light bands so I don't flinch when I shoot and then work my way up to my normal bands


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> Sorry to hear that man I don't know what it's like having PTSD but I do know about missing your target, I'm a pretty good shot but now and then I get in a slump, what really helps me is to use real light bands so I don't flinch when I shoot and then work my way up to my normal bands


Thanks....that is a great idea...maybe banding up a bb shooter would help...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Your targets fell because your spirit dwells amid that guttered plane

Where blood and guts in moonlit ruts aren't washed away with rain

When lowness looms I shoot balloons, and set my sights on higher

Helium filled, released and killed- the victory is inspired&#8230;

Hang in there MW. Spazmos must attenuate or admit defeat, and you're a warrior afterall.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

print out a rabbit head and hang it on your catchbox glued to the bottom of a can.

or do what i do, put it away for a week, then just pick it up and shoot at stuff. no aim, just point with your slingshot and let it go.








sometimes its good to just let a couple of shots go where ever they want to go instead of sending them where you want them to go


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Relax . Stop trying so hard . Our best shooting is when we are having fun . Stop being so hard on your self . How would you treat a beloved friend or child if they were missing the target ? Why not be kind to yourself also . Don't compare yourself to people shooting on youtube . We all are human and have bad days . The videos are of good moments . Not the bad . Nobody is perfect . I also have bad days when I can't hit . I walk away and allow my mind and spirit to reboot so to speak . This slingshot thing is about fun and enjoyment , not performance . Shooting can teach us how to live life in general . Take it easy and enjoy the journey and be kind to yourself . Don't put too much weight on one Doctors diagnosis of you . Place your trust in God . :twocents:


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear that man I don't know what it's like having PTSD but I do know about missing your target, I'm a pretty good shot but now and then I get in a slump, what really helps me is to use real light bands so I don't flinch when I shoot and then work my way up to my normal bands
> ...


works for me when I'm having bad days with my 1911 I go for my 22 works every time.Besides I like bb shooting cause it's cheaper than the 1911 and the 22.Focus ,practice,this to shall pass.Best of Luck and patience.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

At our root, we forage on the ground.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*You're brave to reach out. Maybe the issues and therapy are shorting out your skill set ... or not.*

*Relax, enjoy some rest. Give it all over to the 'still small voice' within ... with complete trust.*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It seems your pushing too hard. You have a problem, It was there before the diagnosis and you were shootn fine. Relax have fun, put your faith in the one that created you. As for the marbles, that's easy go out at night with a headlamp or a flashlight and they will light up like a rabbits eye! Take your Easter basket!! Praying for ya buddy!!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Take a break from shooting for a while. When I was shooting rifle and pistol matches and was not shooting well I would take a break for a couple of weeks. When I started shooting again I found I shot better again. Check your posture when your shooting. If you've been a little depressed you could be slouching a little which would effect your higher shots more than shots at the ground. If I start shooting bad the first thing I check is my posture. Make sure I'm standing straight and not slouching over a little. Make sure you haven't changed your head angle that will throw your shots off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with Treefork about 90%....

But if shooting accurately really means that much to you... I would be more inclined to just play back a drill sergeant's voice in my head and see if I could clear some of the funk out... because it seems like you have a lot going on in there at one time...

Live in the NOW, forget all your troubles, all your doubts and just do what you already know how to do... and hit that target!

FOCUS your Mind first, then aim like you already know know to, consciously tell yourself to let the release be a surprise and don't flinch as you release...

A long time ago I had a karate instructor give me some really good advice.... if you want to be a black belt, then ACT like a black belt... take on the mood, the look, the affectations... and as an actor portraying a part in a movie, become that person you want to be...

Very similar concept to when you feel sad, make yourself smile, then think of something fun you've done, after a while your insides will catch up with your outside.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> I agree with Treefork about 90%....
> 
> But if shooting accurately really means that much to you... I would be more inclined to just play back a drill sergeant's voice in my head and see if I could clear some of the funk out... because it seems like you have a lot going on in there at one time...
> Live in the NOW, forget all your troubles, all your doubts and just do what you already know how to do... and hit that target!
> ...


Thanks Bill...sound advice that I will definitely use!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bill - thats actually some great advice. Think then will be.


----------

